# I LOVE playing with BUSH



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

> Former alt-rock superstars Bush will reunite in September for the band’s first show in almost a decade. The Gavin Rossdale-fronted group will perform at Epicenter Twenty Ten, taking place in Fontana, California, on September 25 and 26. Blink-182, Eminem and Kiss also are on the festival bill.
> 
> Apparently, this isn’t a one-off show. Rossdale visited Los Angeles radio station KROQ to play a new Bush song, "Afterlife" – the first new music from Bush since 2001. The tune is from Bush’s forthcoming record, Everything Always Now, due in October.
> 
> ...


i am actually looking forward to this...i never really LOVED bush...but they did have some great tunes!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

no sexual innuendo in this thread is there...???...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome!!! I LOVED Bush when I was in high school. Their first two albums were awesome and the next couple had some interesting moments on them too. I'm definitely going if they come to Toronto.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought this thread would be about the Dominic Triano, Prakash John, ****** Glan , Hugh Sullivan and Roy Kenner band. Weren't the British band known as "BushX" in Canada because of them??


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

its fine to like bush. but too much bush is bad,it has to be somewhat controlled so it aint like a friggin rainforest....

oh,were talking about the BAND bush?

my answer would be pretty much the same. its not bad,but a bit less is more.

imo,naturally.

Bobby


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Awesome!!! I LOVED Bush when I was in high school. Their first two albums were awesome and the next couple had some interesting moments on them too. I'm definitely going if they come to Toronto.


I loved BUSH back in high school too. What year did the band form?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the brazillian style bush...does that count?....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I loved BUSH back in high school too. What year did the band form?


Something like 91 or 92. Sixteen Stone came out in 94.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> I thought this thread would be about the Dominic Triano, Prakash John, ****** Glan , Hugh Sullivan and Roy Kenner band. Weren't the British band known as "BushX" in Canada because of them??


Yes for that reasson Sixteen Stone was released in Canada under the name Bush x. however, the lawsuit was subsequently settled out of court for an undisclosed amount being given to a charity of Troianaos choice. Rossdale and the band now own Bush. loved that band! they had some great songs and I really love Rossdales voice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw Bush back in the 70s. Uh, you know which one I mean, I think.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> loved that band! they had some great songs and I really love Rossdales voice.


my wife loves his solo stuff...love remains the same...is her favourite song...


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Loved Sixteen Stone as a kid, gonna have to see them if they come through here.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

My band covers "Machinehead". I could upload it if anyone wants to hear it. We recorded it a few weeks ago.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

This BUSH stinks.

That's right up there with the Creed reunion. Blagh.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> My band covers "Machinehead". I could upload it if anyone wants to hear it. We recorded it a few weeks ago.


SURE! lets hear it!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a link to our MySpace page. It's on there now:

FLOORED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> Here is a link to our MySpace page. It's on there now:
> 
> FLOORED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


nice! sounds pretty good!


----------

